# Bullet 2012 Boats and Cats - New Videos Out



## riverpal (Apr 29, 2010)

Bullet is getting ready to close its first 2012 consolidated shipment of custom designed boats on December 15th. Boats will be arriving and distributing in time for the spring boating season. On this first shipment of 2012, we're offering a 15% discount on custom designed Bullets, and 20% on standard Bullets.

We spent 2011 prototyping and testing the new Bullet Cat, and are proud to be releasing 12', 14', and 16' versions in 2012. We have a new video out showcasing our 2012 models:

Bullet 2012 Is Here: Bullet Watercraft 2012 Series on Vimeo

And a video showcasing how we've pumped up our 2012 CPS Thwart attachment system:

Bullet 2012 CPS Thwarts: New in 2012: Bullet CPS Thwarts on Vimeo

Let us know if we can answer any questions! Happy holidays!

Thank you!

-------------------------------------------------
Learn more through our Vimeo videos:

Bullet 2012 Is Here: Bullet Watercraft 2012 Series on Vimeo
Bullet 2012 CPS Thwarts: New in 2012: Bullet CPS Thwarts on Vimeo
Bullet Specs (2011): Bullet Watercraft 2011 Series on Vimeo
The Details of Bullet Design: The Details of Bullet Design on Vimeo
Bullet Watercraft Construction: Bullet Watercraft Construction on Vimeo

Find our fine lookin' boats and videos on facebook at:
Bullet Watercraft - Fine Lookin' Boats for Everyone | Facebook
-------------------------------------------------


----------

